# Adding a new blank step in Power Query



## cr731 (Jul 13, 2016)

In Power Query, if I'm in the Query Editor view (not in the Advanced Editor), where I'm looking at my query and all of the steps along the right side, is there any way to insert a new blank step, so that I can start typing in the formula bar?  Or is the only way to insert a new step by entering the Advanced Editor?


----------



## akice (Jul 13, 2016)

You can also select a step in Query editor and make a change to the Power Query.  Should get a warning about inserting a step in the middle.  Hit 'OK' and it will add it.  Of course, if the addition conflicts with a later step, the whole query will blow up and stop working.  But you can then hand edit in Advanced editor if you want.


----------



## cr731 (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks...actually the answer I was looking for I found here: https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...8e-1693-476d-8c4e-a83578f66d25#__toc354841867

Clicking the _fx_ icon will insert a new step, referencing the preceding step.


----------



## kkardynalski (Jul 13, 2016)

Click on the step just before where you want to add. Then click the fx button to the left of the formula bar. You will get the warning that akice mentions, so verify you want to insert a step here. You will see in the formula bar "= Stepname" where Stepname is the step you initially clicked on. This is the usual input to your new step. 

For example, say you want to get the column names after you filter your table. Click on #"Filtered Rows", then fx. You will see " = #"Filtered Rows". Click after the equal sign and type "Table.ColumnNames(" then add the closing parenthesis at the end of the line. So your new line is "=Table.ColumnNames(#"Filtered Rows").
Note that your step name will be "Custom" and a number, so you will want to give it a descriptive name.


----------

